# Hi everyone! Newbie here saying hello to everyone :)



## One_Day (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey everyone!
Firstly, I’m blown away by the amount of people all in the same infertility boat – it’s deeply saddening that so many people are going through this, yet also somewhat comforting that there are so many wonderful people supporting each other, to keep this rocking boat afloat! No-one has to be alone through this journey – and reading through some of your lovely words on this forum, you should all be so proud of the support you are providing to each other during a time which can be so lonely and distressing.
Anyway, my name is Julie and I’m new on here - I’m 25 years old and infertile due to blocked tubes is it called tubal infertility??). Hubby is perfect  We’ve been married for two years, and we had been trying for about a year before I was diagnosed with PCOS. This meant that I was eligible for further fertility testing. I had the lap and dye done, and I don’t think I’ll ever forget sitting on the chair across from the Dr and hearing his awful words: “We tried, on numerous occasions, but we just couldn’t get the dye through your tubes. Your ovaries and fallopian tubes are covered in adhesions – IVF is your only option.” At 24 years old, the news both shocked and crushed me. I genuinely expected my fertility troubles to be causes by the PCOS – and if I just lost a couple of stone, everything would be ok. 
I’m now on the extremely long NHS Glasgow IVF waiting list – but also trying to lose weight so that I can go privately. I’m finding it really difficult, I’m ashamed to say. I have two journeys to take; one to lose weight and another to go through the whole IVF process. I would appreciate any support for either of those! 
I have gone through a whole range of emotions, and I’m still trying to get a handle on them, but I’m getting there!
Ideally I’d like to lose 2-3 stone, so if anyone wants to join me – or even just talk about their situation – I would love to hear from you  
Best wishes to everyone on their own journey!  
Julie
xXx


----------



## PixieMcG (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Julie

There is a Glasgow royal page, there are a few of us on there if you want to chat to some ladies in the same area.

I am also in Glasgow we have been on the waiting list for 2 and a half years, our first cycle was jan and we are currently on the second.

Good luck tomyou


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Julie!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I agree, it is a shame that sites like this are needed, that infertility is such a big problem, but I have met lots of wonderful people, some have become close friends, and I wouldn´t have met them otherwise.

There is a PCOS section ~ CLICK HERE and they have a diet support thread as women who have PCOS find it harder to lose weight.

Here are a few other links that I think might help you, either now or in the future.

Central Scotland ~ CLICK HERE

Tubal Factors ~ CLICK HERE

Coping With Infertility ~ CLICK HERE

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!             

Sue


----------



## One_Day (Jun 11, 2013)

cardall said:


> Hi Julie
> 
> There is a Glasgow royal page, there are a few of us on there if you want to chat to some ladies in the same area.
> 
> ...


Hi Cardall,

Thanks for the suggestion - I'll definitely pop over there and say hello 

x


----------



## One_Day (Jun 11, 2013)

Wraakgodin said:


> to FF, Julie!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.
> 
> I agree, it is a shame that sites like this are needed, that infertility is such a big problem, but I have met lots of wonderful people, some have become close friends, and I wouldn´t have met them otherwise.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info and links, Sue!

I'm just finding my way about so those will definitely help - especially the PCOS one!

x


----------



## One_Day (Jun 11, 2013)

cardall said:


> Hi Julie
> 
> There is a Glasgow royal page, there are a few of us on there if you want to chat to some ladies in the same area.
> 
> ...


Sorry, also meant to say - good luck with your cycle!


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh don't tell me my wait will be 2and a half years  we have had our referral sent to Glasgow royal infirmary, and its just a waiting game for them to get back to us.. Iv also been told to lose weight coz my bmi is 31.2 to under 30


----------



## PixieMcG (Jul 17, 2011)

I think the rules have changed and the waiting list isn't as long but if you call them they will tell you exactly how long it will take.


----------



## One_Day (Jun 11, 2013)

Mzmaary23 said:


> Oh don't tell me my wait will be 2and a half years  we have had our referral sent to Glasgow royal infirmary, and its just a waiting game for them to get back to us.. Iv also been told to lose weight coz my bmi is 31.2 to under 30


It's a long time, isn't it?  Hopefully these recent changes with extra funding etc. will cut the waiting time down. 
My BMI is about 31 too - if you fancy trying to lose weight together, just let me know!

Julie
x


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Julie, 

With the extra funding they hope that all of Scotland has under 1 year of a waiting list - that's the target anyway!!!

Im just about to start treatment in a couple of weeks at Aberdeen.

I understand how difficult it is to loose weight as I too have PCOS along with numerous other fertility issues.  On the day of the weigh-in my BMI was 29 so I just got in.  Im still sticking to my new regime to loose as much as possible before starting injections.

Have you changed anything for your weight loss target?

Feel free to message me anytime.xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Julie, just wanted to wish you luck and a speedy waiting list! I'm 26 and have tubal problems too, and I've been losing weight for treatment. It's a battle for sure but it definitely gets easier (the whole 'diet' thing) as you go along - try to make changes that last forever rather than following a diet plan per se, that's the best advice I'd give. My BMI is now 25.6 and I've dropped 40lb - not easy, but doable!  I'd recommend logging your food if you don't already, I use a site called myfitnesspal and I've found it made losing weight so much easier because I could track what I was eating properly, wherever I was.


----------



## One_Day (Jun 11, 2013)

sarahsuperdork said:


> Hi Julie, just wanted to wish you luck and a speedy waiting list! I'm 26 and have tubal problems too, and I've been losing weight for treatment. It's a battle for sure but it definitely gets easier (the whole 'diet' thing) as you go along - try to make changes that last forever rather than following a diet plan per se, that's the best advice I'd give. My BMI is now 25.6 and I've dropped 40lb - not easy, but doable!  I'd recommend logging your food if you don't already, I use a site called myfitnesspal and I've found it made losing weight so much easier because I could track what I was eating properly, wherever I was.


Hey Sarah,

Wow! 40lbs is an incredible achievement - well done! Did you basically just calorie count? I do Slimming World (admittedly not all the time, more on and off) and it does work for me. I eat a lot healthier because, given the option, I would use my 1200 kcal limit on chocolate and never see another vegetable again lol  I have been easing myself back into slimming world this week and I'm now doing the 30 Day Shred after about a month of being well and truly off the wagon (more like dragged behind the wagon while eating Chinese food...). The 1/2 stone that I worked so hard to get rid off, is now back with a vengeance! Ugh! I have "mild" PCOS which I'm told makes it harder to lose weight - realistically, I think I just eat way too much and I am way too lazy, especially for my age. Do you do any exercise?
In some ways I resent that I have to get over this massive hurdle (as if being infertile isn't enough to deal with!) but I don't want to be a fat, unfit mum either so I will just suck it up and get on with the battle 
Thanks for your good wishes - I wish the best for you also


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

One_Day said:


> Hey Sarah,
> 
> Wow! 40lbs is an incredible achievement - well done! Did you basically just calorie count? I do Slimming World (admittedly not all the time, more on and off) and it does work for me. I eat a lot healthier because, given the option, I would use my 1200 kcal limit on chocolate and never see another vegetable again lol  I have been easing myself back into slimming world this week and I'm now doing the 30 Day Shred after about a month of being well and truly off the wagon (more like dragged behind the wagon while eating Chinese food...). The 1/2 stone that I worked so hard to get rid off, is now back with a vengeance! Ugh! I have "mild" PCOS which I'm told makes it harder to lose weight - realistically, I think I just eat way too much and I am way too lazy, especially for my age. Do you do any exercise?
> In some ways I resent that I have to get over this massive hurdle (as if being infertile isn't enough to deal with!) but I don't want to be a fat, unfit mum either so I will just suck it up and get on with the battle
> Thanks for your good wishes - I wish the best for you also


I have PCOS too but I realised I was using it as an excuse to make less effort when it came to being fitter - 'oh, I'm a bit overweight, it's because I have PCOS...' etc. It's not that way for everyone - I know some ladies with PCOS really struggle - but I found it was my excuse rather than a good reason. Mainly, I walk. I don't go to the gym and I have a few fitness DVDs that I use infrequently and a stationery bike that I use even more infrequently. I enjoy walking and try to do 4-5 miles a day on top of my general activity at work etc. I bought a Fitbit pedometer that tells me exactly how much (or how little!) I've done and adjusts my calorie allowance accordingly when you link it with myfitnesspal. At £80 a go, it's not a cheap piece of kit but it's definitely brought my activity level/eating to a proper balance. You can use myfitnesspal just fine without a Fitbit, though.

With diets, the problem is sticking to them. I always feel restricted and likely to binge if I don't allow myself to eat a balance of things I know are good for me and things I actually enjoy eating. I eat pretty much whatever I want - takeaways, pub meals, chocolate - you name it. I just adjust my activity to match. So, if I want chocolate tonight, I walk for longer. If I've had a long and active day at work, it's ok to have a meal out or takeaway. But if I know I've spent all day doing zip sat on the sofa, I have to eat accordingly and make sure I don't go over my allowance for that day. I found basic calories in vs. calories out and maintaining a deficit worked so much better for me than 'dieting'. If you saw my food log for the last two weeks, you definitely wouldn't call it a diet!


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Didn't realise my message sent as iPad went weird lol, well I hope not because I'm so impatient,  good thing is though I'm starting my own little Ivf fund trying to put some money a month away from wages to save up, and my uncle from aus has offered to help us out if its not happened within the year so hopefully go private if its not happened , yeah 2n half years is ages but I suppose its worth it in the end if you get your lil bundle of joy . And also how would we do that? Lol


----------

